# N e chance for a 20 yr old?



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Being 20 years old and driving since only february(2004) is it possible to get insured on a R33 GTR?


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Its going to be hard, as all companies are raising the age to around 25 lately. Try Adrian Flux, also have a look through some of the threads on insurance and see ehat the reccommend


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

vicky-adonis said:


> Being 20 years old and driving since only february(2004) is it possible to get insured on a R33 GTR?


**** me, i hope you know what you're doing!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol, Good Luck


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

If you drive a GTR as your first car you'll probably crash it. Which is coincidentally why no one will insure someone that young, with no driving experience. Sorry. :|


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

vicky-adonis said:


> Being 20 years old and driving since only february(2004) is it possible to get insured on a R33 GTR?



Thats funny you posted the same question on Skylineowners.com but claimed you had been driving for several years and had in fact owned several performance cars....

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10862 

Get your storey straight please.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Says it all really, and no, you've got no chance.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Well spotted KNGP2104!

SOC thread says it all really - yet another dreamer. 

Can a mod lock or delete this thread please?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

"Drving in the uk for 6 months. otherwise ive been driving for 7 years now, and have previously owned an RX7, EVO 7 , and a skyline gtr"

...Well, surely if you have supposedly owned a Skyline GTR, why are you asking if there is any chance of a insurance company prepared to insure you?


----------



## TheJesus (Aug 4, 2004)

this made me laugh:

Shows how little u know. In Asia i mean the sub-continent to be precise, where u dont have to have insurance. For your kind information the combined value of the RX7 EVO7 and the GTR was under £30k. And let me remind you again, ive written the combined value.. Owning them seperately was alot cheaper for me.
And as for the cars you have owned, im still waiting.
__________________
2 FAST 4 U ! ! 

Erm, not been funny, but wouldn't it take more than £30k to produce those three cars!? pmsl

I ca smell a lie like a fart in a car


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

I am 21, 3 yrs no claims, i have just gone and bought a R32 GTR, bog standard and i am paying £1200 per annum, not bad i think.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Luffy said:


> I am 21, 3 yrs no claims, i have just gone and bought a R32 GTR, bog standard and i am paying £1200 per annum, not bad i think.


...****!  How? Huh? What the?


----------



## damo_gtr (Sep 20, 2004)

Luffy said:


> I am 21, 3 yrs no claims, i have just gone and bought a R32 GTR, bog standard and i am paying £1200 per annum, not bad i think.


well when i find the gtr for me i hope its that good for mine, drive a mk3supra 300bhp at mo £1300 tpft been driving 2year just coming up to 3rd now and no claims

damo


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

wow this vicky is a total poser


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

1200 quid?? prolly a second driver under your parents name!!

im 27, 6 yrs no claims, clean licence and the best ive got is 1300!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

oh and i things its a bit daft young drivers as young and 17 should be buying skylines... more often that not they dont have the experience to handel that sort of power and are often immature in the mind to control themselves! 

Its good in a way that insurance companies raise the limit to 25 for such car...


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

There was a kid in the sun ( i know LOL ) that passed his test in a ferrari and he was paying 10K per year ( it would have been 20K if he would have passed in anoher car??) 

Ps he dad owned a ferrari garage and IIRC he was 17 years old


----------



## jonevo (Dec 21, 2004)

Luffy, what insurance company are you with to get a quote like that i have a Evo 3 i am 20 with 2year NCB and i am paying over 4k year, this is not fair!


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

4k??? no car is worth that. oh ok some are but certainly not an evo 3. you must be very dedicated... or something


----------



## jonevo (Dec 21, 2004)

you could say that but i love my evo 3, that 4k with lots of mods. But i am a fool for paying it and i would be the first to admit that.


----------



## Glyn (Dec 17, 2004)

I was quoted just over £2300 for an R33 GT-R fully comp and I'm 23 with 1yr no claims and clean licence.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Glyn said:


> I was quoted just over £2300 for an R33 GT-R fully comp and I'm 23 with 1yr no claims and clean licence.


thats a bloody good price mate!!


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

Glyn said:


> I was quoted just over £2300 for an R33 GT-R fully comp and I'm 23 with 1yr no claims and clean licence.


----------

